# Winter Park President's Day Weekend



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Most of the resorts on the Epic pass (Keystone, Breck, Vail, Beaver,) are going to be the worst.

Copper and Winterpark probably going to be really bad as well but not as bad as Epic pass places. The Mary Jane side of tends to be less crowded but the terrain is tougher.

Loveland is probably going to be better but that's only relative. 

Thursday and Friday are going to be tolerable at Winter Park. If you can, check out Loveland on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Sure......it''ll be crowded. Get up early fer first chair......use the singles line.......don't go to the base near lunchtime. Most of the mountain will be open by then. Find a cougar to take care of you.......and you won't have to leave. Why would you not go? Oh.....and Loveland blows.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Gustov said:


> I have a friend who was trying to plan a trip out west to winter park, which I was totally cool with. Then one day he was asking who was interested again, and said him and his dad already booked flights and a place to stay for the thursday through sunday that is president's day weekend. That, I was not totally cool with. So I'm wondering if I even still want to go since it's the most crowded weekend of the year. Does anybody know how bad it really gets there?


If it's a choice of go with them or don't go at all, then go. If you can put together a trip with some other friends then do that but don't tie yourself down to one mountain.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Winterpark will have lift lines at the base areas and some of the intermediate lifts. The MJ side is better. Lots of moguls, okay not so great. There are also lots of fantastic tree runs. Are you and your friends experts? There are several runs I can recommend that if it has snowed in the last 24-48 hours will probably be very good. Pillows, tree runs, those sort of things. Of course the conditions have to be there, but they usually are by President's weekend. I can recommend stuff for less aggressive riders too. PM if you are interested.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

What everyone has said is true. Its going to suck.

You can ride hassle free on super crowded days but it requires planning and mountain knowledge (sounds like you are going to have crew that will slow you down not speed you up?)

If you are buying a plane ticket, I would let these guys go alone and book your own trip. But that's me. I would NEVER spend a ton of money to go have my CO trip of the year be on Presidents weekend.

Again thats me, some people have to ride weekends, I get that.


----------

